# Do not know what it's called in English



## fernballan (Oct 7, 2017)

Big and blue


----------



## brino (Oct 7, 2017)

I have always heard them called ring roller or tubing roller.

From small hand-cranked ones like these:
https://www.harborfreight.com/gear-driven-ring-roller-36790.html
https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/gear-driven-metal-planetary-ring-roller/A-p8536799e
for small diameter solid rod and bar stock

To slightly larger ones....
https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/tubing-bender/A-p8536708e
for tubing, exhaust pipe, etc.

To that monster one you show.......Wow!
Is that in your shop?
Do you know the published capacity of that beast?
Do you have multiple dies for flat stock, round and square tubing?

-brino


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 7, 2017)

I used to be a truck driver for a roll forming company, we just called that style a vertical roll, we also had huge horizontal rolls that could roll form any size "I" beam.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 7, 2017)

I found a couple pics of the guys roll forming "I" beams on the horizontal roll.
These are smaller I beams, they can do much larger.


It just amazes me that they can bend these to such a tight radius with a nice smooth curve.


They could do rail tracks of any size the same way.


----------



## brino (Oct 7, 2017)

....and here's a link to a neat home-made one:
http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/home-made-ring-roller-ongoing-38651

If only I had the shop space....I can think of a few projects for one.

-brino


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 7, 2017)

Profile roller. 
This machine works in vertical or horizontal  
Not used daily, but comes in handy.


----------



## dulltool17 (Oct 7, 2017)

firestopper said:


> Profile roller.
> This machine works in vertical or horizontal
> Not used daily, but comes in handy.
> 
> ...



We have one of those at work.  It's mounted on what would be the backside in your picture.  Made in Italy.  We use it to roll copper and Stainless coils.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 7, 2017)

Yup, Italian made. I have rolled 2”x 3” 1/8” rectangular tubing, 4” channel, 2” angle and  flat bar on edge. 480v 3ph. Had 10 hours when I purchased it from a locomotive refurbishing facility. The only used it for profiling hand rails. Came with a nice compliment of dies and spacers. I have to use a step up transformer with the rotary phase converter but it works well. Never have rolled coils but seen some cool videos.


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 7, 2017)

And here’s one at the other end of the scale, for bending fretwire!


----------



## fernballan (Oct 8, 2017)

It comes from a company that went bankrupt
They had sold most of the stuff when i came, and nobody wanted this one so that was free! But I bought a big lincon mig welder so maybe not completely free


----------



## fernballan (Oct 8, 2017)

I have no dies for it and I have no use for it. So I'm going to sell it on the ebay problem is that I live 1200km from the European border so the freight gets so expensive


----------



## Ozwelder (Nov 14, 2017)

I am retired from the Australian metal  fabrication / welding trade. 
In our neck of the woods,the machine was referred to as a section roller.
The section reference was undoubtedly due to the material cross section.  For example angle iron that the layman refers to is_ Angle Section_ in our trade parlance.
Ozwelder


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow.  Great torture device.  Why did you resign #6?


----------

